#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Diazepam (Valium) Abhängigkeit >

## Angelina

Hallo, 
seit einigen Monaten nehme ich täglich zwischen 30 bis 40 Tropfen Diazepam und schaffe es nicht, davon wieder loszukommen. Ich habe es mit verringern der Dosis schon probiert, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Ich habe es auch schon des öfteren mit ganz weglassen probiert, aber das war die reinste Hölle. Hat mir jemand einen Rat, wie ich es schaffen kann? Zum Arzt möchte ich nicht, weil ich mich so sehr deswegen schäme. 
LG  
Angelina

----------


## Sylvia

:bravo_2_cut: Hallo,erst mal eine Frage woher bekommste die Med. :Huh?: ??
Ich glaube ohne Ärztliche Hilfe geht es nicht.Du musst wenn du wirklich davon los kommen willst zum Doc.Gehe zu deinem HA und sprich mit ihm ich glaube nicht das man dir den Kopf abreist!!!!!!!!!
Den ersten Schritt haste ja schon gemacht,in dem du hier im Forum dein Problem dar gestellt hast.Also biste doch nicht Mutlos.Da gehört auch schon was dazu so darüber zu schreiben.Den zweiten Schritt schaffste auch ,der Gang zum Doc.Du wirst sehen sooo schlimm wird es nicht.Aber da bekommste die richtige Hilfe ,damit du wieder Gesund wirst.Und das möchtest du doch oder ??
Einen ganz lieben Gruß von Sylvi,und du schaffst es ok !

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Sylvia, 
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Das Diazepam bekomme ich von meinem Hausarzt verschrieben, ohne weiteres! Ich war ja immer froh, dass er mir das ohne Schwierigkeiten verschrieben hat, damit ich immer genügend zur Verfügung hatte. Wenn ich da jetzt hingehe und ihm das beichte, dann wird er mir wahrscheinlich kein Rezept mehr ausstellen und das war es dann für ihn. Da kann ich also nicht hin. Hier auf dem Land gibt es halt nicht viele gute Ärzte.  
Vor dem Entzug habe ich einfach eine scheiß Angst! Ausserdem habe ich noch ein kleines Kind und bin berufstätig, da muss ich irgendwie funktionieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie das noch weitergehen soll :Huh?: ? Aber Danke, dass Du so an mich glaubst! 
LG

----------


## Angelina

Ich bräuchte unbedingt mal einen Rat. Das Diazepam nehme ich ja den ganzen Tag über verteilt. Nun habe ich aber auch allergisches Asthma und bei einem Anfall habe ich ein Spray, das ich nehmen sollte. Nun habe ich aber Angst, es könnte sich mit dem Diazepam irgendwie nicht gut vertragen und deswegen habe ich das Spray bis heute noch nicht benutzt, obwohl ich manchmal kaum noch Luft bekomme. Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob ich die zwei Medikamente ohne weiteres zusammen nehmen kann? Das Spray heißt: Allergospasmin und hat als Inhaltsstoffe: Natriumcromoglicat und Reproterolhydrochlorid, Apafluran, Macrogol-25-glyceroltrioleat, Ethanol, Saccharin-Natrium, Dentomint. Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

----------


## gruenerhund

Hallo Angelina,  
ich nehme stark an, dass du Diazepam abhängig bist. Leider ist der Entzug sehr langwierig und sollte unter ständiger Ärztlicher Kontrolle erfolgen. 
Am besten suchst du eine Psychiatrie in deiner Nähe auf und stellst dich dort in der Ambulanz vor. 
Gruß

----------


## Angelina

Hallo gruenerhund,
war heute bei der Drogenberatung und habe Adressen von mehreren Psychatern bekommen, wo ich mir einen aussuchen soll. Mit dem soll ich dann eine Entzugstherapie machen und zusätzlich noch eine Psychotherapie.

----------


## Angelina

Nun war ich bei einem Psychater und er gab mir ein zusätzliches Medikament (Antidepressiva), damit ich mich zuerst mal daran gewöhnen soll. Dann im Oktober möchte er mich nochmal sehen und mit dem Absetzen des Valiums anfangen. Leider habe ich eine abartige Abneigung gegen Antidepressiva, da ich früher mal vollgepumt wurde, mit dem Zeug, bis ich kein Mensch mehr war. Es war eine furchtbare Zeit und ich die Angst vor diesem Medikament ist einfach zu groß. Ausserdem geht mir das alles viel zu langsam und ich möchte nicht so lange warten. Einen stationären Entzug kann ich auch nicht machen, weil ich einen kleinen Sohn habe, der mich braucht. Jetzt bleibt mir wohl nur noch der Alleingang und ich muss es allein versuchen abzusetzen. Hat da denn jemand Erfahrungen damit? Reicht es jede Woche einen Tropfen weniger zu nehmen oder soll ich gleich mehr absetzen? Und was erwartet mich denn dann? Es wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 
LG

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
nun habe ich seit 1 Woche mit dem Entzug begonnen.
Ich habe einen Arzt gefunden, der sich anscheinend auch mit Medikamentenabhängigen auskennt und der mich da nun begleitet. Was mir aber sehr seltsam vorkommt, ist, dass er mir sagt, mit dem Antidepressivum würde ich keinerlei Entzugssymptome bekommen und er ging gleich am Anfang mit 5 Tropfen runter. Nach 3 Tagen wollte er, dass ich nochmal 3 Tropfen weniger nehme und wieder nach 3 Tagen nochmal 3 Tropfen. Das heisst, ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 1 Woche 11 Tropfen weniger und ich bin echt am Ende. Ich habe solche Kreislaufbeschwerden, dass ich mich manchmal gar nicht mehr auf den Beinen halten kann. Ich habe überhaupt keine Kraft mehr, habe Schweißausbrüche, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und ich bin furchtbar gereizt und habe richtige Depressionen bekommen. Doch der Arzt meinte nur, dass die Antidepressiva ja erst nach 2-3 Wochen eine stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung haben würden. Da müsste ich Geduld haben. Er geht auf meine Symptome gar nicht richtig ein. Ich musste mich jetzt schon seit Donnerstag von meinem Hausarzt krankschreiben lassen, weil ich keine Kraft mehr habe in die Arbeit zu gehen. Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mehr konzentrieren und mache nur noch Fehler, deshalb bleibe ich erst mal lieber daheim. Heute soll ich den Arzt nochmal anrufen und ich wette, da will er wieder 3 Tropfen reduzieren. Ich wollte ja schon, dass es schnell geht mit dem Entzug, aber ist das noch machbar, was er da tut? 
Liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## jeannolino

> Hallo, 
> nun habe ich seit 1 Woche mit dem Entzug begonnen.
> Ich habe einen Arzt gefunden, der sich anscheinend auch mit Medikamentenabhängigen auskennt und der mich da nun begleitet. Was mir aber sehr seltsam vorkommt, ist, dass er mir sagt, mit dem Antidepressivum würde ich keinerlei Entzugssymptome bekommen und er ging gleich am Anfang mit 5 Tropfen runter. Nach 3 Tagen wollte er, dass ich nochmal 3 Tropfen weniger nehme und wieder nach 3 Tagen nochmal 3 Tropfen. Das heisst, ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 1 Woche 11 Tropfen weniger und ich bin echt am Ende. Ich habe solche Kreislaufbeschwerden, dass ich mich manchmal gar nicht mehr auf den Beinen halten kann. Ich habe überhaupt keine Kraft mehr, habe Schweißausbrüche, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und ich bin furchtbar gereizt und habe richtige Depressionen bekommen. Doch der Arzt meinte nur, dass die Antidepressiva ja erst nach 2-3 Wochen eine stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung haben würden. Da müsste ich Geduld haben. Er geht auf meine Symptome gar nicht richtig ein. Ich musste mich jetzt schon seit Donnerstag von meinem Hausarzt krankschreiben lassen, weil ich keine Kraft mehr habe in die Arbeit zu gehen. Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mehr konzentrieren und mache nur noch Fehler, deshalb bleibe ich erst mal lieber daheim. Heute soll ich den Arzt nochmal anrufen und ich wette, da will er wieder 3 Tropfen reduzieren. Ich wollte ja schon, dass es schnell geht mit dem Entzug, aber ist das noch machbar, was er da tut? 
> Liebe Grüße 
> Angelina

 Hallo Angelina, Antidepressiva würde ich NICHT nehmen. Damit treibt man nur den Teufel mit dem Belzubub aus. - Am besten Du läßt dich stationär entgiften. - Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. Allein und zu Hause schaffst Du es nicht, auch nicht mit dem Nichtskönner von HA. Lieben Gruß von Jeannolino

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Angelina,
tut mir leid fur Dich,doch es gibt nur einen Weg.Stationär.Du wirst es müssen,wenn Du ernsthaft davon weg willst.Du willst wieder normal sein,oder? Denk mal an Deinem kleinen Liebling, der will nicht um seine Mutter Angst haben müssen. DENK AN DEINE KINDHEIT ZURÜCK. 
Ich hab es durch.Ich lebe wieder normal ohne jegliche Medikamente. 
Mach es einfach...
LG

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
den Entzug mache ich noch immer ambulant und habe mich irgendwie wieder auf die Beine gebracht. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass es einfach ist, so zu entgiften, aber jetzt habe ich es auf die Hälfte der Tropfen gebracht (20 Tropfen pro Tag) und es geht mal besser und mal schlechter. Aber immerhin bin ich noch nicht rückfällig geworden, das ist auch schon mal was. 
Der Arzt in nun auch vorsichtiger geworden und wir machen jetzt in der Woche nur 2 Tropfen weniger. Das ist ganz gut auszuhalten. Leider braucht man da sehr viel Geduld und frühestens in 10 Wochen habe ich es, wenn alles gut geht, geschafft.  
Drückt mir einfach die Daumen, dass ich es schaffe, ich kann jeden guten Zuspruch gebrauchen. 
Viele Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Christiane

Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Durchhaltevermögen. Denk immer an deinen Sohn, der eine gesunde Mutter haben möchte, das wird dir Auftrieb geben. 
Eine andere Frage: in einem anderen Posting hast du geschrieben, dass du mit Familie und Beruf überfordert bist. Würde dir der Entzug evl leichter fallen, wenn du dich für 2-3 Wochen krankschreiben lässt? Immerhin hättest du dann mehr Zeit und Ruhe für dich.

----------


## Angelina

Danke Christiane, 
für Dein Mut machen. Mein Sohn ist wirklich mein größter Ansporn, damit er endlich irgendwann eine ganz normale Mutter hat.
Du hast völlig recht, der Entzug wäre leichter, wenn ich mich krankschreiben lassen könnte. Gestern und heute habe ich das auch gemacht, aber irgendwann werden die Kollegen eben auch verärgert, weil sie ja nicht wissen, warum ich krank geschrieben bin und dann geht evtl. das Mobbing los. Ausserdem macht mir meine Arbeit eigentlich sehr viel Freude und ich komme endlich mal raus aus meiner Wohnung. Ansonsten ziehe ich mich gerade überall zurück und gebe meinen Sohn zu seinem Vater oder zur Oma und er geht wirklich aus freien Stücken, es ist also kein Abschieben.
Im Anschluss möchte ich mit meinem Sohn in eine psychotherapeutische Klinik eine Art Kur machen und dann bin ich auch schon wieder mind. 6 Wochen weg. Aber das muss sein, denn ich muss unbedingt an mir arbeiten, damit ich nicht wieder rückfällig werde.
LG

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich es geschafft habe: 
ICH BIN ENDLICH CLEAN!!!!!  
Und das alles ambulant. Hat lange gedauert und war auch nicht zum weiterempfehlen, aber es ist endlich vorbei. 
LG Angelina

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Angelina, 
Glückwunsch, sei einmal herzlich gedrückt, alle guten Wünsche für die Zukunft. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Christiane

Liebe Angelina   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  Jetzt musst du nur noch "sauber" bleiben. Aber das härtere Stück Arbeit hast du geschafft. Glückwunsch!

----------


## Angelina

:s_rose_for_u_cut:  Herzlichen Dank, es ist schön, dass ihr euch so mit mir freut und danke für die Glückwünsche. Ich werde auch mein Möglichstes tun, um nie mehr in eine solche Lage zu kommen. Dazu war der Entzug viel zu hart. 
Auch für euch alles Gute!  
Viele Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## SannyKMS

Huhuz Angelina, 
hab deinen Beitrag soeben gelesen. Ich freu mich sehr für dich, dass du es geschafft hast und wünsch dir weiterhin viel Kraft, dass es so bleiben wird. Dein Sohn wird es dir sehr danken. 
Liebe Grüße 
Sanny

----------


## Angelina

Liebe Sanny, 
vielen lieben Dank für deine herzlichen Worte, ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut.  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Du hast Recht, mein Sohn ist das allerwichtigste und ich werde in schwachen Momenten immer daran denken, was ich damals meinem Kind angetan habe.  
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
noch bin ich clean, aber wie lange noch?  
Bei mir geht zur Zeit gar nichts voran. Eine Therapie würde ich schon gerne machen, aber es ist alles mit längerer Wartezeit verbunden (bei manchen sogar bis zu einem Jahr). Es ist grauenvoll, immer wieder warten zu müssen und nicht zu wissen, wie es weitergeht. Ich bekomme ja keinerlei Hilfe mehr von dem Suchtberater und von dem Arzt.  
Der Entzug war ganz gut betreut, aber clean zu bleiben, da steht man irgendwie wieder allein da und es hilft einem keiner! Jeden Tag ist es ein Kampf und ich kann die restlichen Tropfen auch nicht einfach wegschmeißen, das schaffe ich nicht. Ich brauche einfach diesen Halt, mich jeden Tag auf´s Neue entscheiden zu können, ob ich sie nehme und ob ich den Tag wieder ohne schaffe.  
LG Angelina

----------


## StarBuG

Halte durch.
Das ist der schwerste Teil einer Sucht, aber es lohnt sich.
Ich kann deinen Gedanken verstehen, die Tropfen zu behalten,
aber damit setzt du dich auch jeden Tag aufs neue der Versuchung aus.
Überleg dir doch mal, ob du das Wegschmeißen nicht zum Ritual erhebst.
Als feierlichen Abschied aus deiner Sucht. 
Liebe Grüße und halte durch! 
Michael

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Michael, 
danke für dein Mut machen. Im Moment kann ich jeden Zuspruch gebrauchen. Es entlastet mich auch etwas, weil du mir geschrieben hast, dass das die schwerste Phase einer Sucht ist, denn ich fühlte mich schon, als wäre ich zu schwach, um clean zu bleiben. Ob ich es schaffe, die Tropfen herzugeben, das weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen. 
Danke dir noch mal und liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## angsthase030

Hallo Ihr lieben,
ich befürchte, ich habe da auch ein Problem mit Diaz. :Sad: 
Ich nehme sie in tablettenform(10mg) und das am abend immer so 2-3.
Ich konsumiere ausserdem Speed und um einschlafen zukönnen, halt die Diaz.
Nun, vor ein Paar Monaten, kam mir der erleuchtende Gedanke, endlich aufzuhören.
Das tat ich, bis ich merkte das ich von dem Diaz abhängig bin(kan nicht mehr schlafen, Depressionen und Zitteranfälle, qüälen mich.) 
Nunja, dann fing ich wieder mit Speed an um die Müdigkeit wieder"verschwinden" zulassen. Und nu, nu bin ich wieder voll dabei.
Was kann ich nur tun?

----------


## SannyKMS

Hallo Angelina, 
ich muss Michael Recht geben, jetzt stark zu bleiben und nicht der Versuchung zu unterliegen ist der schwerste Teil der Sucht. Aber du bist eine starke Frau, du bist soweit gekommen, für dich und deinen kleinen Sonnenschein. Den nächsten Schritt schaffst du auch. Du musst nur ganz fest an dich glauben.  
Liebe Grüße Sanny

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Sanny, 
danke für deinen Zuspruch, das hilft mir sehr! Ich versuche natürlich mein möglichstes, nicht mehr rückfällig zu werden, aber es ist verdammt schwer. Noch konnte ich die Tropfen nicht weggeben, aber das habe ich mir für Weihnachten vorgenommen.  
Die Zeit nach der Sucht hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt. Ist man eigentlich nach ein paar Tropfen wieder voll drin in der Sucht, wie beim Alkohol? 
@ angsthase030
Wenn du wirklich aufhören willst mit den Benzos, dann suche dir eine Suchtberatungsstelle. Dort erfährst du erst mal, was du tun kannst und wohin du dich wenden sollst. Alleine ist es fast unmöglich einen Entzug zu machen. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und drücke dir die Daumen. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## angsthase030

Liebe Angelina, 
ich weiss ja was ich machen muss, will aber nicht das irgendjemand was mit bekommt, da ich auch selber AH bin und im Bereich Substitution Ahnung habe. 
Muss doch irgendwie auch Ambulant gehen...aber wie?! 
Vielen lieben Dank für die lieben Worte

----------


## spokes

> da ich auch selber AH bin

 was bedeutet das AH?

----------


## Angelina

ich glaube dass AH Arzthelferin bedeutet.

----------


## SannyKMS

Hallo Angelina. 
Wie geht es dir heute? Hast du dein Vorhaben, die Tropfen Weihnachten wegzuwerfen, verwirklicht? 
Liebe Grüße Sanny

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Sanny, 
danke für die Nachfrage. Ja, ich habe die Tropfen entgültig aus meinem Leben verbannt und ich habe auch nicht mehr so großes Verlangen danach. Von Woche zu Woche wird es besser. Die Tropfen wegzuschmeißen ist der 1. Schritt, aber ich muss innerlich davon wegkommen, denn es wäre ein Leichtes, mir das Valium wieder zu besorgen. Ich habe den Suchtberater noch mal angerufen, weil ich wissen wollte, ob man nach einem Rückfall gleich wieder süchtig wird. Er meinte, das sei so ähnlich, wie mit dem Alkohol, man wäre dann wieder voll drin. Deshalb habe ich noch mehr dagegen gekämpft, keinen Tropfen von dem Diazepam mehr zu nehmen. Es wird aber sicher noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis diese Sehnsucht danach verschwindet. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## SannyKMS

Hallo Angelina, 
das freut mich zu lesen. Ich bin stolz auf dich. Das war ein weiterer großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, ein Leben ohne Diazepam. Sicherlich hast du noch einen langen und steinigen Weg vor dir, aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass du diesen auch mit Bravour meisterst. Ja, ich denke mit dem Rückfall ist es ähnlich wie bei Alkohol und bei Nikotin. Nur ein kleines Bisschen reicht aus um wieder in die Sucht zu verfallen, habe beides leider miterleben müssen. 
Aber du bist eine starke Frau und du wirst es schaffen. 
Liebe Grüße  
Sanny

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Sanny, 
vielen lieben Dank für deine wohltuenden und anerkennenden Worte! Es ist schön, dass du an mich glaubst und dass du mir so viel Mut machst. Gerade jetzt in der Phase braucht man viel Zuspruch, damit man durchhält. Leider ist man in dieser Phase ziemlich allein damit. Jeder glaubt, du bist nun weg von dem Zeug und alles ist wieder in Ordnung. Aber das ist leider nicht so einfach. 
Noch mal vielen lieben Dank an dich! 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Ich habe es nun doch nicht geschafft und bin wieder rückfällig geworden.  :Sad:  Jetzt fängt wohl alles wieder von vorne an. Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr und da bin ich zum Arzt und habe mir Nachschub geholt. Habe es leider ohne Schwierigkeiten bekommen und bin nun wieder voll drin. Nun sind einige Tage vergangen und ich schaffe es einfach nicht, die Finger davon zu lassen. Ich fühle mich wie ein Versager!!!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Angelina, 
für einen Versager würde ich Dich nicht halten. Es ist sauschwer, mit einer Sucht aufzuhören. Was glaubst Du, wie viele Raucher mit dem Rauchen aufhören wollen und es dann doch nicht schaffen. Und oft auch nach mehreren Anläufen dabei bleiben.
Es hilft nichts, Du mußt es eben wieder versuchen. Das es geht, hast Du ja schon bewiesen. 
Wichtig wäre, Dir selbst mal klarzumachen, warum Du glaubst, dieses Zeug so dringend zu benötigen. Wenn Du Probleme hast, werden die davon weder kleiner noch gehen sie ganz weg. Wenn Du glaubst, die Probleme sind so groß, dass Du es ohne nicht aushältst, so tauscht Du nur ein Problem gegen ein anders und hast am Ende zwei Probleme. Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen beim Aufhören mit Rauchen urteilen. Aber das war (ist) immer noch da. Nicht mehr sehr stark, aber ich könnte immer noch, wenn ich wollte. Ich will aber nicht mehr. 
Also nicht unterkriegen lassen, noch mal versuchen. 
Viel Erfolg wünscht
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Angelina, 
ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass du ein Versager bist. Es ist eben die Sucht nach dem Medikament. Oft reicht schon ein klein wenig an schlechtem Erlebnis aus, um der Sucht zu verfallen und rückfällig zu werden, weil es einem dann wieder besser geht. 
Ich finde es aber sehr schlimm, dass dein Arzt dir dieses Medikament wieder verschrieb. Wußte er denn von deiner Abhängigkeit und deinem Selbstentzug?
Ich wünsche dir, dass du noch einmal den Willen und die Stärke hast, den Entzug zu wagen. Sollte dein Arzt es nicht gewusst haben, würde ich dir empfehlen, ihm von deinem Vorhaben zu erzählen und ihn darum bitten kein weiteres Rezept auszustellen, wenn du doch wieder das Verlangen hast. 
Vielleicht wäre aber auch eine professionelle Hilfe für den Entzug eine richtige Lösung.  
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Angelina

Hallo katzograph und wheelchairpower, 
es ist echt lieb von euch, wie ihr versucht, mich wieder ein wenig aufzubauen. Ich mache mir selbst schon die schlimmsten Vorwürfe, weil ich nicht durchgehalten habe. Meinem Hausarzt zu sagen, dass er mir das Diazepam nicht mehr verschreiben darf würde nicht viel nützen. Es gibt hier in der Umgebung noch mehr Ärzte, die es mir verschreiben würden. Ein Alkoholiker muss es auch schaffen zu widerstehen, denn Alkohol bekommt man überall. Im Moment bin ich so gefrustet, da ist es mir fast schon egal, aber das bringt mich nur weiter in den Sumpf und da muss ich irgendwie wieder rauskommen, nur ich weiß nicht wie :Huh?:  
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ganz ehrlich, du solltest dich in professionelle Hände begeben. Es gibt ambulante und stationäre Hilfen. Allein ist es kaum zu schaffen.

----------


## Angelina

Hallo wheelchairpower, 
ich weiß, den ersten Entzug habe ich ja auch nur mit prof. Hilfe geschafft. Ich habe mich inzwischen auch per Mail bei dem Suchtberater gemeldet, aber er hat bisher noch nicht zurückgeschrieben, da warte ich noch drauf. Wenn diese Hilfe nicht ausreichen sollte, dann muss ich wieder zu dem Arzt, der den letzten Entzug auch schon begleitet hatte. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass er den Entzug noch mal ambulant begleiten wird. Er wird mich sicher in einer Suchtabteilung unterbringen wollen. Da weiß ich aber nicht, was ich in dieser Zeit mit meinem Kind machen soll. Ich habe niemanden, der ihn nehmen könnte. 
LG 
Angelina

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
okay, weil du schon 2 ambulante Entzüge hinter dir hast und beide scheiterten, wäre eine Einweisung in eine Suchtabteilung sicher nicht verkehrt. Hast du weder Familie noch Freunde die dein Kind für diese Zeit nehmen könnten? Oder vielleicht wäre eine Unterbringung bei Freunden deines Kindes möglich? Den Eltern kann man dann das Kindergeld für die Zeit auszahlen. 
Irgendeine Lösung lässt sich bestimmt finden. 
Ich befürchte nämlich, dass es mit einer weiteren ambulanten Entziehung nicht mehr so einfach getan ist, es sei denn, dein Wille ist so stark und du willst es unbedingt. Ich würde es dir wünschen!

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
nee, ich habe bisher nur einen Entzug hinter mir, den aber ambulant. Der Suchtberater hat sich inzwischen bei mir gemeldet und er hat mir auch wieder ein wenig Mut gemacht. Er meinte, ein Rückfall wäre nichts, wofür ich mich schämen muss. Es kommt sehr oft vor, dass ehemalige Abhängige wieder Rückfällig werden. Nun müssen wir halt schauen, dass ich das schnell wieder in den Griff bekomme. 
In eine stationäre Suchtabteilung kann ich aber nicht gehen, ich habe wirklich niemanden, der mir mein Kind abnehmen könnte und in eine fremde Familie möchte ich ihn nicht tun. Er hat ADHS und da ist es sowieso schwierig mit ihm. Jeder ist immer froh, wenn ich irgendwo zu Besuch bin, wenn ich mit meinem Kind dann auch wieder gehe. 
Es muss einfach wieder ambulant gehen und irgendwie werde ich es schon schaffen. Ich habe es ja schon mal geschafft und da waren es deutlich mehr Tropfen, die ich damals genommen hatte. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Angelina, 
kannst du nicht eine Mutter-Kind-Kur beantragen? Dein Kind wäre bei dir, du kannst dort psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Evl erfährst du dann eine Möglichkeit, dauerhaft von den Tropfen wegzukommen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
heute war ich beim Suchtberater, aber viel helfen konnte er mir nicht. Er meinte, ich sollte mich an eine stationäre Entzugsklinik wenden. Ansonsten gab er mir zu verstehen, dass er und der Arzt keinen ambulanten Entzug mehr begleiten möchten. Jetzt muss ich es allein versuchen, davon wieder loszukommen, auch ohne Hilfe. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es. Warum ist es nur so schwer, von dem Zeug endlich wegzukommen und nie mehr anzufassen?

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Christiane, 
eine Mutter-Kind-Kur habe ich erst vor 1 Jahr gemacht, da muss ich wieder eine Weile warten. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit auf eine psychosomatische Kur-Klinik, da könnte ich mit Kind hin, allerdings muss ich min. 6 Wochen clean sein, sonst nehmen die mich dort nicht auf. 
LG Angelina

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Angelina,
habe heute leider erst deinen Blog gelesen und mich hier etwas eingelesen.
So wie ich es verstehe, benötigst du einen sehr guten Gesprächstherapeuten. 
Warst du schon mal bei einer Selbsthilfegruppe?
Stationär, besteht da nicht die Möglichkeit , dein Kind mit zu nehmen?
Ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich viel Kraft alles durch zu halten. Denk immer an dein Kind.
LG Ilona

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Ilona, 
vielen Dank für deine guten Wünsche und für deine lieben Worte! 
Du hast Recht, ich bräuchte wirklich einen guten Therapeuten, aber wie kommt man zu so einem? Man weiß ja vorher nie, wie ein Therapeut so ist. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wen ich da fragen könnte. Es gibt so viele, da weiß man gar nicht, wen man sich da aussuchen soll. Ich habe mich nun für eine Therapie bei der Hochschulambulanz angemeldet, aber es dauert min. ein halbes Jahr, bis man dort einen Termin bekommt. 
In eine Selbsthilfegruppe wäre ich gerne gegangen, aber leider habe ich so was bei uns in der Nähe nicht gefunden. Meist sind das Gruppen für Alkoholsüchtige oder deren Angehörige, aber eine Gruppe für Medikamentensucht habe ich keine gefunden. 
Eine Suchtklinik, in die ich mein Kind mitnehmen könnte, habe ich auch keine gefunden. Irgendwie ist das auch verständlich, denn eine Suchtklinik ist wirklich nicht der richtige Ort für ein 5 jähriges Kind. Der Suchtberater hat mir gesagt, ich müsste meinen Sohn dann solange in eine Pflegefamilie geben, aber das bringe ich nicht übers Herz, tut mir leid. Ich muss es irgendwie so schaffen und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich es diesmal besser durchhalte. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Angelina,
danke für deine Antwort.
Ich weiß, das es schwer ist einen Therapeuten zu finden.
Aus welchem Ort kommst du eigentlich?
Eine Selbsthilfegruppe ist sicherlich schwer, vielleicht können wir dir irgend wie helfen. Man kann ja mal was versuchen. 
Wenn ich weiß wo du her kommst, gibt es bestimmt ne Möglichkeit auf diesem Wege  dir zu helfen. Hier schauen doch genügend Leute rein.
Ich weiß, es ist immer leichter gesagt, als getan.
Zur Pflegefamilie gib ihn nicht, einmal weg , dann ist dein Sohn so gut wie immer weg.
Würde ich auch nicht tun.
Du musst eben stark sein für dich und deinen kleinen Sohn.
Frücke dir ganz fest die Daumen.
Alle Liebe 
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Angelina,
> danke für deine Antwort.
> Ich weiß, das es schwer ist einen Therapeuten zu finden.
> Aus welchem Ort kommst du eigentlich?
> Eine Selbsthilfegruppe ist sicherlich schwer, vielleicht können wir dir irgend wie helfen. Man kann ja mal was versuchen. 
> Wenn ich weiß wo du her kommst, gibt es bestimmt ne Möglichkeit auf diesem Wege  dir zu helfen. Hier schauen doch genügend Leute rein.
> Ich weiß, es ist immer leichter gesagt, als getan. Zur Pflegefamilie gib ihn nicht, einmal weg , dann ist dein Sohn so gut wie immer weg.
> Würde ich auch nicht tun.
> Du musst eben stark sein für dich und deinen kleinen Sohn.
> ...

 Woher hast du den diese Erkenntnis, das ihr Sohn dann für immer weg ist?
Stark muss niemand sein, wenn es Hilfe gibt! 
Es gibt z.B. in Tübingen eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Alkohol, Medikamente und Drogenabhänige klick mich
Die können bestimmt auch weiter helfen mit Adressen in Deutschland!
Solche Adressen haben auch ALLE Suchtkliniken.
Ich weiß dies von einem Freund der erfolgreich eine Therapie hinter sich hat.
Wärend seiner Theapier haben sich viele verschiedene Suchhilfegruppen dort vorgestellt! 
Hast du mal bei deiner Krankenkasse nach einer Suchklinik gefragt in die man auch Kinder mit nehmen darf/ kann?
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es ausser einer Pflegefamilie?
Großeltern, der leibliche Vater, Freundinnen - Freunde, Verwandte... usw :Huh?:  
Wichtig für das weitere Leben nach dem Entzug und der Therapie ist auch oder vorallem ein gutes soziales Umfeld, das einen in schweren Zeiten auch mal trägt, schützt und beschützt.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Patientenschubser,
es ist immer schwierig ein Kind was in Pflege ist, und hier den Grund kennt, das Kind wieder zu bekommen.
Medikamentenabhängigkeit, ist ganz schwierig. Führt oft zu Weiterleitung ans Kind.
Danke aber für die Hilfe, mit den Selbsthilfgegruppen.
Wusste, das wir hier ihr helfen können. Zumindest versuchen wir es.
Sie wird was finden .
Ilona

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. Hab mich sehr darüber gefreut. 
Auch ich habe schon im Fernsehn gesehen, wie eine Mutter ihre Kinder freiwillig in eine Pflegefamilie gab, damit sie wegen Depressionen eine stationäre Therapie machen konnte und dann hat sie ihre Kinder nur noch per Richterbeschluss wiederbekommen. Sie durfte ihre Kinder auch nur so oft sehen, wie das Jugendamt das beschlossen hatte. Da bin ich mit Ilona einer Meinung, mit einem Suchtproblem ist das sicher nicht einfach, mein Kind dann wiederzubekommen, denn wie mein Suchtberater mal zu mir sagte, ich bin dann nur Medikamentenfrei, aber nicht Suchtfrei. 
Vielen Dank auch für den Tipp mit der Selbsthilfegruppe in Tübingen. Das hat mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen. Ich wohne zwischen Tübingen und Stuttgart und werde gleich nächste Woche dort mal anrufen. 
Wegen einer Suchtklinik, in der ich mein Kind mitnehmen könnte, habe ich mich schon erkundigt, aber gefunden habe ich da keine. Aber ich kann ja mal bei der Krankenkasse oder bei der Selbsthilfegruppe nachfragen. Eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich leider nicht, mein Kind unterzubringen.  
Ich bin schon auf dem guten Weg, von dem Diazepam wieder wegzukommen, aber wie Patientenschubser schon sagte, ich brauche dringend Hilfe, auch für die Zeit danach. Ich werde alles versuchen, was in meiner Macht steht, um davon wegzukommen und auch zu bleiben.   
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Patientenschubser,
> es ist immer schwierig ein Kind was in Pflege ist, und hier den Grund kennt, das Kind wieder zu bekommen.
> Medikamentenabhängigkeit, ist ganz schwierig. Führt oft zu Weiterleitung ans Kind.
> Danke aber für die Hilfe, mit den Selbsthilfgegruppen.
> Wusste, das wir hier ihr helfen können. Zumindest versuchen wir es.
> Sie wird was finden .
> Ilona

 
Das ist alles von Privatensendern wie z.B. RTL und Sat1 TV groß´aufgemotzt damit man wenn man den hilft in einem besonders guten Licht da steht!
Ich kenne solche Sendungen auch.
Das ware Leben sieht meist anders aus.
Mit dem Beginn einer Therapie wird angezeigt das der Wille da ist ohne den Süchtig machenden Stoff auskommen zu wollen!
Was kann es besseres geben für ein Kind?
Was wäre die andere Alternative für das Kind/ Kinder?
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist auch, im Vorfeld Kontakt zu einem Anwalt (Familienrecht) aufzunehmen und dem die Frage stellen, wie oft Kinder nicht zurück - nach dem Therapieaufenthalt- zu ihren alleinerziehenden Elternteilen dürfen!!! 
Als erstes sollte man sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und zweitens nach anderen Wegen - siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben- suchen, Familie... etc etc. 
Helfen können wir nicht nur mögliche Wege aufzeigen!
Helfen können in solchen Fällen nur Profis vor Ort! 
Jede Sucht kann zur Weiterleitung führen! Nicht nur Medikamente! 
Das mit der Suchtgruppe in Tübingen war natürlich reiner Zufall, ums so schöner das dies passt  :Smiley:  
Einen sonnigen Blick durchs Leben hilft oft weiter, auch wenns (manchmal) schwierig ist.
Die Sonne scheint immer, auch wenn der Himmel bewölkt ist  :Smiley:

----------


## Angelina

Die Angst ist einfach sehr groß, mein Kind wegen dieser Sucht verlieren zu können. Mein Suchtberater meinte vor kurzem, ich würde mein Kind gefährden, indem ich mit meinem Sohn Autofahre usw. Er hat nun auch das Jugendamt informiert und jetzt stehe ich unter besonderer Beobachtung. Ich habe einfach Angst, Fehler zu machen, die dazu führen könnten, dass man mir mein Kind wegnimmt. 
Die Idee mit dem Anwalt ist echt gut. Da werde ich mich mal informieren, damit ich weiß, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten muss und was noch so passieren kann. 
Manchmal ist es einfach schwer, einen sonnigen Blick zu behalten. Ich versuche ja so gut ich kann, positiv zu denken und mich durchs Leben zu kämpfen, aber ich bin auch nur ein Mensch. Der eine verkraftet manches besser und der andere kann es nicht. Aber ich gebe nicht auf, allein schon wegen meinem Sohn und irgendwann werde ich die Sucht besiegen! 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na wenn du unter "besonderer Beobachtung" stehst wird man doch feststellen das du alles was in deiner Macht steht tust um deiner Sucht Herrin zu werden. 
Gewöhne dir einfach andas du einen "sonningen Blick" bekommst.
Das geht, und mit etwas Übung klappt es immer besser.
Sage dir dreimal am Tag das es dir gut geht und lächle einfach immer ein bisschen auch wenn es dir nicht danach ist  :Smiley: 
Übung macht den Meister.
Was sagt den dein betreunder Arzt zu einer Entziehung mit Kind? 
Hast du mit dem mal darüber gesprochen?
Hast du schon einmal eine ambulante Entziehung gemacht?
Wissen die vll eine Adresse?
Hast du mal einen Termin mit dem Jugenamt gehabt in dem dein Problem besprochen wurde?
Trete den Weg nach vorne an auch wenn es schwer steil und steinig wird. *"Der Weg ist das Ziel"* _Konfuzius_

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
ja, ich habe schon einen ambulanten Entzug hinter mir, mit Arzt und Suchtberater. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt, aber leider steht man nach dem Entzug ziemlich allein da. Irgendwann bin ich dann doch schwach geworden. 
Bei diesem Entzug habe ich aber keinen betreuenden Arzt mehr und der Suchtberater wird mich diesmal auch nicht begleiten. Er hat es dem Jugendamt gemeldet und damit ist für ihn die Sache erledigt. Der Sachbearbeiter vom Jugendamt hat mich nur ein Mal angerufen und hat sich alles angehört und er meinte, ich müsse zu einer Beratungsstelle gehen, die mich weiter betreut und die mit ihm Kontakt hält, aber seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Keine Ahnung, was die da noch vorhaben oder auch nicht. 
Dein Vorschlag mit der Übung werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen. Die Probleme werden dadurch zwar nicht kleiner, aber vielleicht kann ich dann etwas besser damit umgehen lernen.  
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du den eine Beratungsstelle?
Hast du einen neuen Suchtberater?
Hast du einen Hausarzt?
Wenn ja, gut wenn nein dann mach dich schnellstens auf die Suche danach!
Wenn du eine Beratungsstelle hast, haben die schon Kontakt zum Jugendamt aufgenommmen?
Wie sehen die das mit einer Entzugsklinik mit Kind? 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben das die Probleme kleiner werden, aber es wird einfacher wenn manin allem etwas Postives sehen kann bzw Positiv durch das Leben gehen erleichtert sehr viel.

----------


## Angelina

Zu deinen Fragen: 
Nein, ich bin weder bei einer Beratungsstelle, noch bei einem Suchtberater, noch bei einem Arzt in Betreuung. Ich hatte ja einen Arzt gesucht, aber es möchte keiner einen ambulanten Entzug begleiten. In eine Suchtklinik kann ich ja nicht gehen und ich muss mich erst mal erkundigen, ob es eine Klinik gibt, wo ich mein Kind mitnehmen kann. 
Mit der Beratungsstelle warte ich erst mal ab, ob sich das Jugendamt überhaupt noch mal bei mir meldet. Ich war zwar von der Diakonie bei einem Suchtberater, aber das war eine einmalige Beratung und das war es dann. Nun bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Therapeuten, der ganz kurzfristig Termine geben kann. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du musst zu einer Beratungsstelle!
Dort MUSST du deine Situation schildern und die nehmen dann Kontakt zum Jugenamt auf.
Mit dem jetztigen Verhalten zeigst du dem Jugendamt das du "nichts tust". 
Mein Tipp an Dich kümmere dich sofrt morgen früh um eine Beratungsstelle.
Suche dir einen Hausarzt und sprich auch mit ihm deine Situation durch!
Es geht nicht um einen Therapieplatz (jedenfalls nicht sofort) Es geht nur darum das du zeigst das du von deinem Stoff los kommen willst!
Das du dies für dein Kind und für dich tust!
Das dir was daran liegt das du davon weg kommst und das du den willen und die Kraft dazu aufbringst!
Solange du das nicht tust kann dir hier keiner zur Seite stehen, helfen können wir die leider so auch nicht!
Du musst dich "drehen" sonst hat das Jugendamt sicherlich leichtes Spiel!

----------


## wheelchairpower

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass du keine Familienmitglieder, Bekannte oder Freunde hast, denen du um Hilfe bitten kannst. Ich würde einem 5-Jährigen den Entzug in einer Klinik nicht zumuten wollen. Fakt ist aber, dass du einen stationären Entzug machen musst, weil ein ambulanter sicher noch einmal scheitern würde und zudem bist du da nur tagsüber. Was aber ist am Abend und in der Nacht? Was wenn es dir dann schlecht geht? Dann ist niemand in deiner Nähe. Deinem Kind kannst du das auch nicht zumuten. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte dein Kind weder den ambulanten noch den stationären Entzug mitbekommen. 
Für ihn wäre für diese Zeit eine Unterbringung woanders vorzuziehen. Eine Pflegefamilie wär eine gute Wahl. Das du ihn dann nicht mehr zurück bekommst, ist Quark! Ich kenne persönlich eine Pflegefamilie, die ihre Pflegekinder zum Teil alle wieder ihren leiblichen Eltern übergeben mussten. Und ich sage dir, da waren Eltern darunter, denen sollte man besser die Kinder nicht mehr geben. 
Du hast Angst davor, dein Kind nicht mehr zubekommen. Hast du keine Angst davor, dass man ihn aufgrund deiner jetzigen Verfassung nimmt? Die Gefahr ist doch größer, oder?
Ich würde ihn dann lieber jetzt freiwillig in die Pflegefamilie geben, mich stationär aufnehmen lassen und den Entzug durchziehen. Dein Sohn wird dir Kraft geben und den Ansporn zum clean werden, damit du ganz schnell wieder zu ihm kannst.

----------


## Angelina

Mein Sohn ist mir das Wichtigste auf der Welt und ich würde nie etwas tun, was ihm irgendwie schaden oder gefährden könnte! So gut ich kann halte ich ihn aus allem raus. Deshalb möchte ich ihn auch nicht mit in eine Suchtklinik nehmen. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es gibt niemanden, der mein Kind für die Zeit nehmen könnte, keine Familie, keine Freunde oder Bekannte. 
Ich werde nun zu der Selbsthilfegruppe gehen und auch regelmäßig teilnehmen. Beim Jugendamt habe ich auch noch mal angerufen. Ich möchte mit dem Mitarbeiter reden, an welche Beratungsstelle ich mich wenden soll. Ausserdem habe ich einen Termin für heute Nachmittag bei dem Arzt ausgemacht, der schon mal den Entzug begleitet hat. Ich möchte mit ihm reden und ihn fragen, ob er mich noch mal betreuen würde. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und er macht es noch mal. Einen Therapeuten werde ich auch noch finden, da habe ich ein paar Adressen von dem Suchtberater bekommen, denen ich angerufen und aufs Band gesprochen habe. Da warte ich nur noch auf den Rückruf. 
Man kann also nicht behaupten, ich würde mich gehen lassen und nichts tun wollen, um von der Sucht wegzukommen. Ich muss mir nur diesmal auch etwas aufbauen, damit ich nach dem Entzug weiter betreut bin, um nicht wieder rückfällig zu werden.  
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na das ist doch was.
Das hört sich anders an als das was du sonst geschrieben hast.
Ich habe in den letzten Postes herausgelesen das du NICHTS unternommen hast! 
Wenn du dem Arzt deine Situation genau schilderst wirst du sicherlich Glück haben!

----------


## Angelina

Danke, drückt mir die Daumen. Werde dann weiter berichten. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kein Problem...
Denk immer daran, DU musst was tun, damit man DIR helfen kann!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
alles nicht so einfach für dich.
Ich drück dir die Daumen , das du den richtigen Arzt und Therapeut findest.
Patientenschubser hat dir ja ne Menge aufgeschrieben.
Viel Glück
LG Ilona

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für`s Daumendrücken. Nun war ich bei meinem Arzt und wie man sich denken kann, war er natürlich nicht gerade begeistert, dass ich wieder rückfällig geworden bin. Er war schon drauf und dran mich wieder wegzuschicken und nach langem Gespräch hat er dann doch eingewilligt. Ich bin so froh! Ich habe ihm versprochen, dass ich mir diesmal einen Therapeuten suche, der mich nach meinem Entzug weiter betreut, um nicht wieder rückfällig zu werden. Ausserdem gehe ich jetzt regelmäßig zu einer Selbsthilfegruppe. 
Zwei Therapeuten haben mich heute auch schon zurückgerufen und ein Therapeut hat noch diesen Monat einen Termin für mich und der andere im März.  
Nur der Sachbearbeiter vom Jugendamt lässt einfach nichts von sich hören. Seine Säkretärin sagte mir nur, dass er gerade ziemlich viel zu tun hätte. Jetzt warte ich einfach noch ein paar Tage ab und dann melde ich mich noch mal bei ihm. 
Mit dem Suchtberater habe ich inzwischen auch wieder Kontakt, zumindest per Mail. 
So langsam habe ich wieder Hoffnung, dass ich es wirklich schaffe, um von dem Zeug für immer loszukommen. 
Danke für eueren Zuspruch und für euer Mutmachen!!! 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Angelina,
sei stolz auf dich. Du gehst den richtigen Weg. Ist doch total gut, das du den Suchtberater  hast, auch wenn nur per Mail.
Immer nach vorne sehen, das machst du . Alles Prima. Nur weiter so.
Viele liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## Angelina

Hallo hannibal, 
vielen lieben Dank, dass du so an mich glaubst und mir Mut machst. Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass es diesmal klappt und ich mein Leben endlich in den Griff bekomme. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Angelina,
na höhr mal . Na klar glaube ich an dich. Du schaffst es.
Jeden Tag ein bischen mehr.
Es wird schon, denn dein Sohn braucht dich und du brauchst deien Sohn.
Denk immer nach vorne schauen, das machst du auch.
Kopf hoch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## Angelina

Liebe Ilona, 
es ist wirklich lieb von dir. Wenn mein Sohn nicht wäre, dann würde ich das alles gar nicht durchstehen. Für ihn kämpfe ich jeden Tag auf´s neue. 
Heute habe ich einen kleinen Durchhänger und die Entzugserscheinungen machen mir wieder ziemlich zu schaffen. Ich hoffe, dass ich durchhalte. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Angelina

War gestern zum 1. Mal bei einer Selbsthilfegruppe. Die haben mich dort sehr nett aufgenommen. Leider bin ich die Einzigste mit Medikamentensucht, alle anderen haben Alkoholprobleme. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gleicht sich diese Sucht ja, aber manches ist halt einfach anders. Da fehlt mir ein wenig der Austausch mit anderen, die auch mit Medikamentensucht zu tun haben. Aber man kann zumindest mal mit anderen darüber reden und das tut echt gut. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Versuche doch einmla über eine Psychatrische Landesklinik - mit Suchtstation - 
das du an eine Gruppe kommst die sich im Schwerpunkt um Medikamentenabhänige kümmert.
Oder versuche es unter diesen Adressen: klick mich oder klick mich
Die erste  Adresse kommt zwar aus NRW die kkönnen aber SICHER weiterhelfen! 
Ich freue mich, sehr das du den ersten großen Schritt gemacht hast.  :Smiley:

----------


## Angelina

Danke für die Adressen. Ich habe auch mit dem Suchtberater darüber gesprochen und er hat mir eine ganze Liste mit Selbsthilfegruppen gegeben, aber die sind alle eher für Alkoholabhängige. Er meinte, dass es hier in der Gegend keine Gruppen gibt, die sich vorwiegend um Medikamentenabhängige kümmert. Die Nachfrage ist wahrscheinlich zu gering und deshalb müsste ich mich an eine Alkoholgruppe anschließen. Ich werde aber trotzdem weitersuchen, vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch irgendwann was. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn es keine Gruppe gibt, dann versuche doch eine zu gründen...
Ich bin sicher das dir der Suchtberater und auch die Alkoholikergruppe bei helfen können und dich unterstützen werden.

----------


## ottelli

*AW: Diazepam (Valium) Abhängigkeit*  *Patientenschubser hat mal wieder total recht!*
Als ich den Beitrag las, dachte ich das Gleiche! *Du kannst große Unterstützung bei den Krankenkassen bekommen, auch finanzielle Mittel zur Gründung einer Selbsthilfegruppe.*
Das würde Dich bestimmt aus Deinem Trott reißen und Du kämest auf andere Gedanken.
Glaub mir, der Erfolg mit/in einer Gruppe, das stärkt Dich!
Du würdest auch erfahren, dass Du nicht die Einzige mit der "Abhängigkeit" sein wirst.
Pack es an und viel Erfolg dabei. Berichte bitte, wie weit Du gekommen bist.
Tipps und Rat könnte ich Dir auch noch geben, falls Du Probleme bekommst. *Viel Glück!*
ottelli

----------


## Olivero68

Hallo Angelina,  
im Grunde ist es egal in welche Selbsthilfegruppe du gehst, denn Sucht ist Sucht. Die Gier nach dem Suchtmittel ist bei allen gleich, egal ob es nun Medikamente, Akohol, Heroin usw usw ist. Der Unterschied liegt im Entzug. Das richtig schwere ist, den Weg des cleanen Lebens zu schaffen. Da kann dir eine Selbsthilfegruppe auf jeden Fall helfen, denn nur süchtige Menschen können sich untereinander gut verstehen.
Die Sucht ist ein langer harter Weg, den ich selbst seit Jahren mit vielen Rückschlägen beschreite. Trotzdem ist es aber zu schaffen, du musst immer am Ball bleiben. 
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deinem Kampf

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Ottelli und Oliver068, 
habe bereits gestern dem Suchtberater gemailt und warte noch auf einen Anruf von ihm. Da ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Selbsthilfegruppen habe, brauche ich seine Meinung und seine Hilfe. Es wäre schon gut, wenn das tatsächlich klappen würde. 
Ich finde aber, dass es schon einen Unterschied macht, ob man vom Alkohol oder von Medikamenten abhängig war oder ist. Wie ich schon sagte, einige Punkte gleichen sich, aber manches ist einfach ganz anders. Diese Gruppe wäre eine alternative, wenn es nichts anderes gibt, aber wenn tatsächlich eine neue Gruppe entstehen sollte, dann wäre mir das ehrlich gesagt lieber. 
Werde weiter berichten, sobald der Suchtberater mit mir darüber gesprochen hat. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Heute Nachmittag bekam ich eine Nachricht vom Suchtberater. Er meinte, er hätte von Selbsthilfegruppen überhaupt keine Ahnung und er könnte mir da nicht weiterhelfen. Wo kann ich mich denn sonst noch hinwenden, um mich zu erkundigen? 
LG Angelina

----------


## Olivero68

Hallo Angelina,  
ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber was hast du für einen komischen Suchtberater ? 
Selbsthilfegruppen sind das erste Standbein für ein cleanes Leben, ich kann nicht verstehen wie er davon keine Ahnung haben kann. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du in deinem Umkreis nach Selbsthilfegruppen bei Google suchen würdest. Vielleicht findest du auch als Erstes Menschen mit denen du dich austauschen kannst.
Selbst wenn du nur eine Gruppe für Alkoholiker findest, würde ich dort erstmal hingehen. Dort sind süchtige Menschen die dich und deine Probleme verstehen werden. Ich persönlich gehe in eine Gruppe bei der es von allem etwas gibt. Dort sind Menschen aus allen Gesellschaftschichten mit sämtlichen Suchtprobleme wie Heroin, Hasch, Tabletten, Akohol, mehrfach Abhängige usw usw
Wir haben alles das gleiche Problem, die Sucht und wie die Gesellschaft mit uns ungeht. Ich kann nur sagen diese Mischung harmoniert sehr gut.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, in Berlin findet man natürlich auch sehr leicht Gruppen.
Ich weiß nicht was dir bis jetzt dein Suchberater geraten hat aber der absolute Kernpunkt an der Sache ist, dass du wirklich bedingungslos und aus eigenem Willen von der Sucht weg möchtest. Dann kann ich dir nur anraten eine Lanzeittherapie zu machen, dort lernst du sehr viel über deine Sucht und wie du dich in kritischen Situationen verhalten kannst. Natürlich lernst du dort noch sehr viel mehr, das will ich aber jetzt nicht alles ausbreiten hier. Es gibt speziell für dich auch Einrichtungen bei denen du auch deine Kinder mitnehmen kannst, um dich sich dann auch Jemand kümmert wenn du Therapie hast. 
Das Problem vieler süchtiger Menschen ist, dass sich um alles andere kümmern nur nicht um sich. Die Kinder, die Arbeit, die Ehe usw usw gehen immer vor. 
Wenn du ein medikamentenfreies Leben führen Möchtest,  dann stehst du am Anfang der Zeit erstmal an erster Stelle ! Du musst dich um dich kümmern und um keinen Anderen. Schaffst du es nämlich nicht, werden alle anderen Menschen für du immer da sein willst dich verlieren.Ohne dir angst machen zu wollen, Sucht nimmt immer ein jämmerliches und elendiges Ende und bei diesem Ende wird dir keiner mehr beistehen, weil sich alle schon von dir abgewendet haben.
Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich extreme Abstürze in meiner Sucht hatte. Ich kam mit dem Notarzt auf die Intensivstation und wäre fast gestorben.
Nun bin ich fast ein Jahr trocken und kann dich nur ermutigen, es ist zu schaffen. 
Jeder Tag ist es aufs neue Wert den man nicht mit seinem Suchtmittel verbracht hat. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein bisschen weiter helfen. 
Lieben Gruß Olli

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Olli, 
Danke für deine Nachricht. Das hast du echt lieb geschrieben.  
Ich muss dir wirklich recht geben, ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass der Suchtberater da gar keine Ahnung von Selbsthilfegruppen hat. Er hat mich nach meinem Rückfall auch nicht mehr aufgenommen und ich darf ihm gerade mal schreiben, mehr nicht. Er will mich nicht mehr betreuen, obwohl ich ihn gerade jetzt bräuchte. Er meint, wenn ich mehr brauche, dann soll ich in eine Suchtklinik gehen. 
Ich war ja schon bei einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Alkoholabhängige und da werde ich auch wieder hingehen. Es wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn es auch spezielle Gruppen gäbe oder zumindest Gemischte mit Medikamentenabhängigen, aber alles sind nur ausschließlich Gruppen für Alkoholabhänige.  
Bei Therapeuten bin ich bereits angemeldet und eine Therapie werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Auch eine psychosomatische Kur habe ich bereits beantragt und da warte ich noch auf einen Termin. 
Danke dir noch mal für deine lieben Worte. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Olivero68

Hallo Angelina,  
ich an deiner Stelle würde versuchen mir einen anderen Suchberater zu suchen. 
Es kann nicht sein dich nach einem Rückfall nicht mehr zu betreuen. So traurig es immer wieder ist, ein Rückfall gehört bei einem Suchtkranken nunmal zum Krankheitsbild.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob du mich richtig verstanden hattest, darum schreibe ich es nochmal jetzt, ok. 
Ich würde dir anraten eine richtige Langzeittherapie zu machen, die Kosten werden von der Rentenversicherung übernommen. Du kannst in ganz Deutschland diese Therapie machen und dir eine entsprechende Einrichtung suchen, bei der du dein Kind auch mitnehmen kannst. Hier im Umland ist zum Beispiel in Motzen eine Klinik bei der man seine Kinder mitbringen kann. 
So grundlegend wird bei einer Langzeittherapie auch immer auf die Psyche mit eingegangen, bei mir war es auch so. Mit meiner PTBS und der Sucht entstand ein ewiger Teufelskreis, es musste beides behandelt werden. 
Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Sonntag 
Lieben Gruß Olli

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Olli, 
einen anderen Suchtberater würde ich mir ja gerne suchen, aber ich habe leider hier in der Umgebung keinen mehr gefunden. Der eine von der Diakonie ist nur zur einmaligen Beratung da, aber eine Betreuung macht er nicht.  
So eine Fachklinik von der Rentenkasse hatte mein Suchtberater schon mal ausgesucht und ich wäre auch hingegangen, aber als wir fast den Antrag schon abschicken wollten, da meinte er, das wäre nun doch nichts für mich, ich bräuchte speziellere Hilfe. Was, wie oder wo, das interessierte ihn nicht mehr und er vernichtete meinen Antrag. Er möchte mich zwingen, dass ich in eine Suchtklinik gehe. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich immer an solche Leute gerate. 
Kann ich solch einen Antrag denn auch selber stellen und wo muss ich mich hinwenden? 
Schönen Wochenanfang. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## ottelli

*Hi Angelika,*
das mit der Selbsthilfegruppe mit den Alkoholiker, da gebe ich Dir recht!
Die Themen gehören getrennt. *Du schreibst leider nichts von einem Kontakt mit Deiner Krankenkasse.*
Selbst hatte ich ähnliche Probleme die ich mit meiner KK., der TK-Heidelberg, erörterte.
Die Kasse hatte angeboten eine Unterstützung zur Gründung einer Selbsthilfegruppe beizutragen.
Sollte Dir Heidelberg liegen, so rate ich Dir, melde Dich Bei der UNI-KLINIK-HEIDELBERG zur Schmerzambulanz an.
Die haben dort Termin-Sprechstunden bei erfahrenen Ärzten. Auch eine Weiterempfehlung bez. Deiner Probleme wird gegeben.
Schmerz und Med.-Abhängigkeit, das liegt nahe beieinander.
Versuche es mal. *Gutes Gelingen* wünscht, ottelli

----------


## Olivero68

> das mit der Selbsthilfegruppe mit den Alkoholiker, da gebe ich Dir recht!
> Die Themen gehören getrennt.

 Dazu hätte ich gern mal Argumente warum das so sein sollte.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir vollkommen recht auch mit der Krankenkasse. 
Mann kann den Antrag auf eine Langzeittherapie auch alleine stellen, nur ist es nicht wirklich einfach.
Dafür nimmt man eben eine Suchtberatungsstelle unter anderem in Anspruch die einem dabei weiterhelfen. 
Die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit einen solchen Antrag zu stellen ist, du begibst dich in eine Klinik auf eine Suchtstation. Dort wird dir bei dem Entzug geholfen und für dich wird der Arzt und Sozialbericht usw. erstellt. 
Diesen Antrag gibst du dann am besten direkt bei der Rentenversicherung ab und dann dauert es meist nicht lange bis du zur Langzeittherapie kannst. 
Dich dazu zwingen zu wollen in eine Suchtklinik zu gehen ist natürlich nicht richtig.
Er hätte dir besser den Sinn der Sache vermitteln sollen. 
Der Weg in eine Suchtklinik ist schon richtig und sinnig. Im Suchtbereich geht man einen Schritt nach dem anderen.
Das Erste ist natürlich der feste Entschluss clean leben zu wollen. Der zweite Schritt ist sich in eine Suchtklinik zu begeben und sich bei dem Entzug helfen zu lassen. 
Grade bei einer Medikamentenabhängigkeit kann der Entzug recht lange dauern. 
Dann kommt der dritte Schritt eine Langzeittherapie zu machen. Auch bei einer Langzeittherapie gibt es aber Voraussetzungen diese machen zu können. Unter anderem ist eine Vorraussetzung dafür den Entzug hinter sich zu haben, sonst bist du gar nicht therapiefähig und kannst nicht so richtig aufnehmen was die Leute eigentlich von dir wollen.
So hätte dir das mal erklärt werden sollen. 
Wie ich schon sagte, die Sucht ist ein langer und harter Weg aber es ist zu schaffen.
Bis ich diesen Weg eingesehen habe, hat es auch eine ganze Weile gedauert. 
Die ersten Male bin ich immer wieder nur in der Suchtklinik zum Entzug gelandet und habe noch nicht wirklich eingesehen, dass ich süchtig bin. 
Erst als ich nach einem massiven Rückfall mit der Feuerwehr in die Suchtklinik eingeliefert wurde, habe ich dann doch eingesehen, dass ich süchtig bin.
Dann habe ich mir eine gute Klinik für die Langzeittherapie in Lindow gesucht, eine der besten Kliniken Deutschlands auf dem Suchtbereich. So gut wie sie ist, so überlaufen ist sie auch und ich musste drei Monate warten. In dieser Zeit bin ich dann noch drei mal in der Suchtklinik gelandet. Durch meinen massiven Alkoholmissbrauch hat keiner eine wirkliche Erfolgsausicht bei mir gesehen und mir wurde eher eine sehr niedrige Lebenserwartung vorher gesagt.
Wie du siehst, ich habs trotzdem geschafft und strecke jetzt diesen Leuten die Zunge raus  :k_tongue_1: 
Und wenn du diese drei Schritte hinter hast, dann gehst du zu einer ambulanten Psychotherapie. Dort wird dir mit deinen ganzen Sorgen und Ängsten weiter geholfen.  
Lieben Gruß Olli

----------


## Angelina

Ich kann und ich will auch in keine Suchtklinik. Ich weiß, dass ich es ambulant genauso gut schaffen kann und das habe ich auch schon ein Mal erfolgreich geschafft. Einen Rückfall kann man genauso gut haben, wenn man in einer Suchtklinik war und wieder entlassen wird. Das hat also nichts damit zu tun, dass ich es ambulant gemacht hatte. Ich könnte mich niemals darauf einlassen, wenn ich mein Kind dazu zu fremden Menschen geben müsste. Ich bin auch schon auf dem besten Weg wieder clean zu werden, das ist nicht das große Problem. Clean zu bleiben ist es, wenn man keine Nachbetreuung hat. 
LG Angelina

----------


## ottelli

*Hallo Olli,* *zu Deinem letzten Beitrag stehe ich voll hinter Dir*. Hatte auch Ähnliches so erfahren.
Erst totaler Entzug, danach Therapie in einer anerkannten Klinik!
Zu meiner Meinung, dass Medikamente und Alkohol in Selbstgruppen getrennt behandelt werden sollten, hier habe ich, als Medi-Abhängiger, mich als Außenseiter gefühlt. Habe Gruppen während einer langzeit - Reha mitgemacht.
Bestimmt ist das in einer gemischten Gruppe besser, da man  :Huh?:  auch auf seine eigene Problematik Antworten bekommt.
Selbst bei einer Gruppe von Heroin u. anderer harten Drogenabhängiger fühlt man sich als  "Nur-Medi-Abhängiger" zum Außenseiter. Bei der Gruppe der nur Medi-Abhängigen wurden einem fachspez. Infos erörtert und die Einnahme-Problematik durchgesprochen. Bei den Ratschlägen zur Suchtvermeidung und Alternativ-Möglichkeiten wurde jeder intensiv befragt und angehört.
Natürlich lief das bei den Alkahol-Gruppen ähnlich, aber deren Informationen konnten nur teilweise von mir verarbeitet und verwendet werden.
Aber: Besser dahin zu gehen, als gar nichts zu unternehmen!
Zugegeben, es ist nicht einfach, eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe für Medi-Abhängige zu gründen. Hatte es aus Mangel an Interessierten aufgegeben. Alles durfte ich, was zugegeben eine Ausnahme war, im Zuge einer längeren Therapie kennenlernen. Weiteres möchte ich hier in das Forum nicht stellen.
Falls es jemand interessiert könnte ich genauer per Mail antworten. 
Im Net findet man auch vorzügliche Informationen und Adressen von Selbsthilfe-Gruppen. Auch das "Sucht-Forum" gibt Ratschläge. ( schon wieder Werbung )
Bei Google findet man doch fast alles Mögliche. 
Allen Gute Besserung!
ottelli

----------


## Olivero68

Hallo Otelli,  vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Ich bin mit meiner Gruppe sicherlich sehr verwöhnt sozusagen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dass du auch deinen Weg gefunden hast  :s_thumbup:   Liebe Angelina,  ich möchte bitte vorab zu dir sagen, dass ich dich nicht angreifen möchte und für dich hoffe, dass du deinen Weg finden wirst. Du schreibst aber   

> Ich könnte mich niemals darauf einlassen, wenn ich mein Kind dazu zu fremden Menschen geben müsste.

  Ich gehe jetzt mal von dem Extremfall aus, dass du es nicht bis zur Langzeittherapie schaffst. Kannst du dir vorstellen wie grauenvoll es für dein Kind sein wird, seiner Mutter zuzusehen wie sie langsam an ihrer Sucht zugrunde geht ?  Du musst an den Punkt gelangen an dem du an erster Stelle stehst. Der muss nicht auf biegen und brechen sein. Denn solange du es nicht schaffst die Sucht in den Griff zu bekommen, wird auf lange Sicht dein Kind nicht viel von dir haben. So traurig es ist, so ist aber nun mal der Verlauf. Deshalb solltest du niemals sagen das mache ich auf keinen Fall. Du kannst es doch zum Beispiel an letzter Stelle setzen, falls deine Vorhaben gescheitert sind. Ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen deinen Weg zu meistern.  Gruß Olli

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Olli, 
ist schon in Ordnung.  
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es auch so schaffen kann und deshalb kommt für mich eine Suchtklinik auch nicht in Frage. Mir geht es jedenfalls so, dass ich mit dem Valium noch sehr gut funktionieren kann. Als ich damals gemerkt habe, dass ich den Alltag nicht mehr bewältigen kann, da habe ich mir sofort Hilfe gesucht, damit ich davon wieder wegkomme. Wenn ich da manch andere höre, die haben Jahrelang Medis genommen, da bin ich noch sehr weit von entfernt. Ich habe sehr früh eigentlich die Notbremse gezogen, was aber nicht heisst, dass es mir dadurch leichter fällt.  
Natürlich würde ich lieber in eine Suchtklinik gehen, bevor ich zugrunde gehen würde. Sowas würde ich meinem Kind niemals antun. 
Danke für`s Daumendrücken. Ich werde mich sehr bemühen, da wieder rauszukommen und auch clean zu bleiben. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Endlich bin ich wieder clean!!! Ich habe es wieder geschafft und diesmal habe ich sofort alle Tropfen in den Müll geschmissen. Diesmal soll mir sowas nicht noch mal passieren. 
Leider hat sich das Jugendamt wieder gemeldet und jetzt geht es erst richtig los. Ich muss zu einem persönlichen Gespräch dort hin kommen und beim Gesundheitsamt muss ich einen Bluttest machen lassen. Dann wollen sie noch zu mir nach Hause kommen und wer weiß, was da noch alles auf mich zukommt. Ich habe so große Angst, dass ich mein Kind verlieren könnte. Ich weiß, ich bin ja selber schuld daran, aber mein Kind kann doch wirklich nichts dafür. Ich werde nie mehr den Fehler machen und mir irgendwo irgendwelche Hilfe suchen. Man wird dafür nur bestraft. Hätte ich meinen Mund gehalten, den Entzug allein gemacht, dann hätte niemand was davon erfahren.  
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich bin mir sicher das du den Entzug nicht alleine geschaft hättest.
Es kostet schon jede Menge Mut sich jemanden zu öffnen, um so schlimmer ist es wenn dieser Mut verraten wird. 
Es war sicherlich ein giute Entschluß damals von dir.
Hab keine Angst vor dem Jugendamt.
Was wollen die den? Frage nach!!! Da du zu einem persönlichen Gespräch musst würde ich das dort ansprechen!
Was könnte das Jengentamt wollen?
Die Wohnung anschauen? Sehen wie ihr lebt? Wie eure (Lebens)Verhältnisse sind?
Ist die Bude, das Kind sauber und gut angezogen, gut ernährt?
Macht es einen verwahrlosten Eindruck? 
Wenn du nun keine Medikamente mehr nimmst ist der Gang zum Gesundheitsamt sicherlich ein leichter. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass alles gut geht.

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
vielen Dank für dein Verständnis. Du hast ja Recht, der Gang zum Arzt war richtig, der den Entzug begleitet hat. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, der Suchtberater möchte mir unbedingt zeigen, welche Macht er hat. Wir hatten vor ein paar Wochen telefoniert und ich hatte ihm damals gesagt, er sollte sich doch bitte ab sofort aus meinem Leben raushalten und jetzt kam ein schriftlicher Bericht von ihm zum Jugendamt. Am Donnerstag erfahre ich, was er mir denn so alles vorwirft. Ich finde es echt unterste Schublade, wie sich dieser Suchtberater verhält und versucht, mich fertig zu machen! 
Eigentlich müsste ich keine Angst vor dem Jugendamt haben. Ich bin wieder clean und ansonsten habe ich mir auch nichts vorzuwerfen. Die können jederzeit bei mir zuhause einen Kontrollgang machen und können auch gerne im Kiga nachfragen, sie werden nichts finden, was sie mir anlasten könnten. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, jetzt darf ich mir keine Fehler erlauben und muss absolut perfekt sein, sonst werde ich das Jugendamt nie mehr los.  
Nun warte ich mal ab, wie das Gespräch am Donnerstag verläuft. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
habe gestern einen Bluttest beim Arzt machen lassen, um dem Jugendamt zu beweisen, dass ich wirklich clean bin. Ausserdem habe ich meinem Hausarzt nun endlich gesagt, dass er mir kein Valium mehr verschreiben darf. Das ist mir wirklich nicht leicht gefallen, aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich es getan habe.  
Heute Abend ist der Termin beim Jugendamt und ich hoffe, dass alles gut gehen wird.  
LG Angelina

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Angelina, 
Zitat :"Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, jetzt darf ich mir keine Fehler erlauben und muss absolut perfekt sein, ..." Zitat Ende. 
Niemand muß absolutperfekt sein. Ein "gut" reicht für fast alle Lebenslagen. An sich selbst zu hohe Anforderungen stellen, macht einen schon wieder Stress und läßt Fehler möglich werden. Bleib cool, wie es heute so schön heißt. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wollen nur sichergehen, dass da bei Dir niemand verwahrlost. Es ist schon ziemlich schwer, jemanden die Kinder wegzunehmen. Da reichen ein paar Tabletten zuviel nicht. Die Entscheidung vom Jugendamt ist auch nur eine Verwaltungsentscheidung, die jederzeit mit einem   schriftlichen !  Widerspruch angreifbar und umkehrbar ist. Aber wenn alles normal aussieht, wird es dazu gar nicht erst kommen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Cool ich gratuliere zu dem Schritt was du deinem HA gesagt hast!* 
Er hätte vll selber drauf kommen können, aber das ist doch mal ein riesengroßer Schritt in die richtig Richtung.

----------


## Angelina

Ich bin auch sehr froh, dass ich meinem HA verboten habe, mir dieses Valium nochmal zu verschreiben. Er wäre nie von selber darauf gekommen.  
War gestern beim Jugendamt und habe mit dem Sachbearbeiter über alles gesprochen. Wenn dann das Ergebnis vom Bluttest da ist, wird hoffentlich alles ausgestanden sein. Der Suchtberater hat mich ziemlich in die Pfanne hauen wollen, denn was er dem Jugendamt so alles geschrieben hat, ist echt mies von ihm. Von daher bin ich eigentlich ganz froh, dass ich die Möglichkeit hatte, alles aufklären zu können. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass alles wieder geklärt ist und ich endlich mal zur Ruhe kommen kann. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Prima, du siehst man muss nur mit den Leuten reden! 
Ich würde mir Schritte wegen des Suchtberates überlegen, den er hat hier sicherlich seine Kompetenzen überschritten.
Ich bin mir sicher das er ebenfalls der Schweigepflicht unterliegt!
Gehört er einer Organisation an? Kirche usw? Wenn ja würde ich mich mit denen auseinander setzten.
Wenn nein würde ich es mal über einen Anwalt abklopfen lassen! 
Vll bist du ja nicht die Einzigste bei der es so doof läuft!

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt und ich möchte, dass der Suchtberater auch erfährt, dass er hier zu weit gegangen ist. Die Suchtberatung gehört zum Landkreis, aber ich glaube, wenn ich mich bei seinem Vorgesetztem beschweren würde, dann wird nicht viel passieren. Die halten sicher alle zusammen. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal bei einem Anwalt. Erst wollte ich ja den Suchtberater selber anrufen und ihm die Meinung sagen, aber das geht ihm sonstwo vorbei, wie beim letzten Mal und wer weiß, ob er mir dann nicht wieder eins reinwürgen würde. 
Ich habe von dem Sachbearbeiter vom Jugendamt erfahren, das der Suchtberater sogar den Arzt aufgestachelt hatte, der den Entzug noch mal betreut hatte. Er wollte erreichen, dass er mich in eine Suchtklinik überweist. Ausserdem hatte er behauptet, ich hätte die Beratung bei ihm abgebrochen, was überhaupt nicht stimmt, denn er wollte das nicht mehr. Er hatte behauptet, ich sei uneinsichtig, eine große Gefahr für meinen Sohn und es würde somit eine erhebliche Kindsgefährdung vorliegen und noch einige Dinge mehr. Dass nach diesem Schreiben das Jugendamt sofort einschreiten musste, ist mir jetzt klar. Aber zum Glück konnte ich den Sachbearbeiter vom Jugendamt davon überzeugen, dass das alles gar nicht stimmt. 
Der Suchtberater hat eine Schweigepflicht und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er da viel zu weit gegangen ist. Ich möchte das auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, denn es gibt sicher auch noch andere Abhängige, die er so richtig fertig machen könnte. Man fühlt sich in diesem Moment so hilflos und man liegt eh schon am Boden und er tritt auch noch kräftig auf einen drauf.  
Ich bin sehr froh, das ich noch immer zu der Selbsthilfegruppe gehe, die mir sehr großen Halt gibt.  
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was für ein unsoziales und wenig einfühlsames Verhalten von dem Suchberater.
Wenn man sich schon in einer labielen Situation befindet braucht man doch eher eine starke Hand oder einen breiten Rücken, noch mehr wenn die/ der im familiären Bereich fehlt. 
Einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten so wie vom SB ist schon eine schräge Nummer. 
Ich bin gespannt welche Schritt du unter nimmst.

----------


## Angelina

Habe heute noch mal mit dem Suchtberater gesprochen, weil ich endlich will, dass er sich nicht mehr in mein Leben einmischt. Ausserdem habe ich ihm verboten, noch mal mit jemandem über mich zu sprechen. Ich habe Angst, wenn ich weitere Schritte einleite, dass er mich dann erst recht fertig machen möchte. Jetzt habe ich das mit dem Jugendamt so einigermaßen im Griff und wenn er sich da noch mal einmischen würde, dann wird das sicher nicht mehr so glimpflich ablaufen. Ich stehe ja weiterhin unter Kontrolle beim Jugendamt und da dürfen jetzt keine weiteren Zwischenfälle auftreten, sonst müssen sie wirklich noch einschreiten. Eigentlich sollte der Suchtberater nicht so einfach davon kommen, aber ich glaube, im Zweifelsfall wird ihm wird mehr geglaubt, als einer ehemaligen Süchtigen.
Trotzdem habe ich ihm noch mal gesagt, dass ich es sehr mies von ihm fand, wie er sich verhalten hatte und ich entzog ihm jegliche Schweigepflichtsentbindungen. Nun hoffe ich, dass er mich von jetzt ab endlich in Ruhe lässt.  
LG Angelina

----------


## Olivero68

Ich denke du hast ganz richtig so gehandelt ihm alles zu entziehen, Angelina und ich glaube auch, dass du nicht viel erreichen würdest. Ich dürfte auch des Öfteren feststellen, dass Süchtige oft als Menschen zweiter Klasse abqualifiziert werden.  Nach einem Rückfall wurde ich mit der Feuerwehr ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und eine schreiende und tobende Psychologin war der Meinung mich gleich wieder vor die Tür zu setzen. Ich habe mich an das Beschwerdemanagement der Klinik gewendet. Seitdem habe ich es schriftlich vom Chefarzt, dass eine Alkoholintoxikation kein Grund zur stationären Aufnahme wäre. Somit konnte ich mit fast 4 Promille mit der Bahn wieder nach Hause fahren.   Gruß Oliver

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Oliver, 
eigentlich sollte man das nicht für möglich halten, aber die Realität ist leider so. Es ist wirklich traurig, dass man mit Menschen, die eigentlich Hilfe bräuchten, so umgeht! Eigentlich sollte man sich sowas ja nicht gefallen lassen, aber diesen Kampf würde ich nur verlieren, denn ich hätte nicht die Kraft und die Nerven dazu. Deshalb denke ich auch, dass ich es nun auf sich beruhen lassen sollte. Eine reale Chance gegen ihn hätte ich sowieso nicht. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Nächsten Monat muss ich zu einer Kernspin und da ich Platzangst habe, bekomme ich ein Beruhigungsmittel von denen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich danach reagieren werde. Kann ich dann wieder rückfällig werden oder bin ich dann wieder süchtig? Ich möchte nicht, das alles wieder von vorne beginnt. 
LG Angelina

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Angelina,
ich denke, du brauchst wegen dem Beruhiungsmittel keine Angst zu haben. Ich denke, es macht nicht süchtig.Natürlich kann man es so nicht sagen. Es ist durch deine ,,Sucht" nicht ganz ohne. Geh aber unbefangen zur Untersuchung.
'Ich drücke dir alle Daumen .
Bis dahin alles erdenklich Gute. 
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

Natürlich ist das für dich eine Gefahrenquelle und das würde ich auch sofort ansprechen!
Du musst das unbedingt sagen! 
Du hast lange genug damit zu kämpfen gehabt um davon los zu kommen und ich bin mir sicher das du nicht wieder Rückfällig werden wirst wenn du es selber willst! 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Angelina

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde es am Montag ohne Beruhigungsmitteln versuchen. 
Ist aber eine kontrollierte Einnahme von Diazepam überhaupt jemals wieder möglich oder muss ich es für immer meiden? 
Danke! 
LG Angelina

----------


## Ramona42

:loser_3_cut: Es ist wie bei jeder Sucht,du musst das Diazepam selbstverständlich meiden.
Egal ob Alkohol,Medikamente wenn man einmal süchtig war,hat sich soetwas wie ein Sucht Gedächtnis entwickelt. 
Das heißt du bist Ruck Zug wider drin und dein Körper braucht es und schreit danach.
Deine ganzen Gedanken,werden sich dann nur noch um das D. drehen.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede,bin ebenfalls abhängig und noch dabei mich auszuschleichen. 
Diazepam vernebelt ganz schön die Sinne und alles ist nur noch halb so wild,es tut einfach gut abschalten zu können damit.
Aber leider nur am Anfang,wenn man noch nicht davon abhängig ist,spätestens nach einem Monat überwiegen die Nebenwirkungen. 
Ich schleiche so aus,das ich es verdünne,jeden Tag tue ich die Menge der Tropfen die ich nehme wieder mit der Menge Wasser rein füllen die ich raus genommen habe
.Also 20 Tropfen, dann 20 Tropfen Wasser rein. Die ersten 4 Wochen nur einmal wöchentlich und dann jeden Tag. Hilft aber nur wenn man sich nicht selbst belügt.
Denn es wird ja irgendwann immer mehr zu Wasser und man darf da auch nicht schummeln und das weg lassen.
Ich habe die ersten Male geschummelt,gebe ich zu. 
Ich habe aber auch noch eine Opioid Sucht Kombi- Scmerzmittel mit Codein,habe hier auch einen eignen Thread erstellt.
Deshalb brauchte ich das Diazepam zum Entzug. 
Wenn ich es körperlich erst mal geschafft habe,ist das leichteste überstanden.
Das wesentlich schlimmere ist der seelische Entzug.
Weil dann ständig dieser kleine Teufel auf der Schulter sagt:
"Ach komm,heute kannste wieder mal was nehmen,passiert auch nichts". 
Diesen kleinen Teufel gilt es keine Beachtung zu schenken,so nach dem Motto rede nur,ich weiß das du mich hinters Licht führen willst,weil es dir Spaß bereitet. 
Ist jetzt zwar nur bildlich gesprochen,aber die Versuchung ist immer da,immer und der Suchtdruck geht aber mit der Zeit weg,habe ich mir sagen lassen. 
Ich kann dir nur alles Gute wünschen.
Rückfälle gehören zu unserem Krankheitsbild,aber ganz wichtig,immer wieder aufstehen und neu beginnen,auch wenn es kräftezehrend ist.
Ich habe auch Kinder,auch ein kleines. 
Du bist wie ich eine Kämpferin.Das habe ich hier raus gelesen.
Also gib nicht auf,ich tue es auch nicht. 
Wenn ich mal 101 Jahre alt bin können die Ärzte oder dgl.mich mit dem Zeug zu kippen,da ist mir dann alles egal,aber jetzt möchte ich noch bissel leben. :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Angelina

Hey Ramona, 
Danke für Deine Antwort.  
Du bist ja noch mittendrin, in dieser Phase und ich kann Dir so gut nachfühlen, wie es Dir gerade geht. Du hast da auch Recht, die psychische Abhängigkeit ist viel schlimmer, als die Körperliche. Ich wünsche Dir da noch sehr viel Kraft, dass Du durchhältst und es schaffst, von dem ganzen Zeug loszukommen.  
Alles Gute für Dich! 
LG Angelina

----------


## Ramona42

Angelina,es ist ja jetzt schon eine kleine Weile her.
Ich wollte dich aber mal fragen wie es dir jetzt denn geht?
Hast du es geschafft stark zu bleiben und bist du in Behandlung?
Wie geht es deinem Sohn,ist das Jugendamt immer noch ab und zu dein Gast?
Ich finde es wirklich eine riesengroße Schweinerei das ein Suchtberater,den du deine Probleme anvertraut hast,eine Meldung an das Jugendamt gemacht hat.
n 
Da kann man ja gar niemanden mehr trauen,weil man ständig Angst hat,es könnte anders ausgelegt werden und man hat dadurch noch mehr Probleme,
Es gibt soviele alkholkranke und medikamentenabhängige mit Kindern,die davon los kommen wollen.
Wenn da immer gleich Jugendämter eingeschaltet würden,dann erreicht man das genaue Gegenteil.
Die Leute kriegen Angst und outen sich nicht und trauen sich keine Hilfe an zu nehmen. 
Ich habe z.b.mir überlegt ob ich eine Familienhelferin vom Jugendamt mir suche,da mein jüngster Sohn ADHS hat und ich mit ihm einfach nicht klar komme.
Er verweigert sich in der Schule,stört und ärgert die anderen Kinder,hat jeden Tag einen Eintrag im Hausaufgabenheft stehen.
Keiner hilft mir von den Lehrern,bei denen muss alles ganz schnell gehen,dabei habe ich meinen Sohn(8Jahre) ja schon in einer Kinder und Jugendpsychiatrie angemeldet,aber das ist eben mit Wartezeit verbunden. 
Und das raffen die Lehrer einfach nicht,das es nicht so schnell geht.
Ich bin mittlerweile so verzweifelt,das ich sogar schon an Suizid gedacht habe,weil ich mich von der Schule so unter Druck gesetzt fühle.
Und John mein Sohn scheint sich immer mehr aufzugeben,wei er von den Lehrern einfach kein positives Feedback bekommt nur Druck.
Zu mir sagt er Mami ich gebe doch schon mein Bestes aber der Kopf macht nicht mit. 
Nun habe ich mir gedacht das eine Familienhelferin vom Jugendamt vielleicht helfen kann.
Aber auch ich war früher medikamentenabhängig,konnte es aber ausschleichen.
Findest du oder einer der hier liest das ratsam mir diesbezüglich eine Familienhelferin ins Haus zu holen?? 
Ach ja ich leide immer noch an Angst Attacken und Depressionen,deshalb habe ich auch oft die Kraft nicht um mich intensiv mit John manchmal zu befassen.
Aber ich übe jeden 2.Tag mit ihn und mache auch seine Hausaufgaben sofern er seine Hefte nicht in der Schule vergessen hat regelmäßig mit ihm. 
Das alles ändert aber nichts daran das John und ich leiden.
Mit der Lehrerin habe ich auch schon zig mal gesprochen,die ist eine Lehrerin der harten Schule,sieht aus wie eine Politikerin,ohne jeglichen Humor oder Einfühlbarkeit und gerade das braucht John.
Sie zieht nur ihren Schulstoff strikt durch und ruht sich auf ihren 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung aus. 
Oft möchte ich mich am liebsten wieder mit Medis betäuben,aber ich weiß,das dann alles noch viel schlimmer wird, 
Nun nochmal meine Frage hätte es Sinn eine Familienhelferin für John zu nehmen beim Jugendamt??Ohne das mir Nachteile enstehen könnten? 
Die Angst ist mein ständiger Begleiter und eine falsche Entscheidung ist schnell getroffen.
Bitte helft mir.
Danke.

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Ramona, 
es ist schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Leider hast Du ja gerade keine so gute Zeit, das tut mir leid. 
Da mein Sohn auch ADHS hat, weiß ich genau, wovon Du redest. Er kommt in 2 Wochen in die Schule und ich habe jetzt schon Angst davor, dass es zu Schwierigkeiten kommt. Wir waren schon bei der Kinder- und Jugendpsychatrie deswegen und die Wartezeit ist schon furchtbar lang. Er wurde dort untersucht, bekam auch die Diagnose und er wird auch hin und wieder mal dort betreut, aber viel Hilfe habe ich dort nicht erhalten. 
Es ist vielleicht eine gute Idee, das Jugendamt mal nach einer Familienhelferin zu fragen, obwohl ich auf das Jugendamt ja nicht so gut zu sprechen bin, nach der Aktion. Aber es muss ja nicht bei jedem falsch laufen und ich habe darüber auch schon gutes gehört. Vielleicht wissen die dort auch andere Anlaufstellen, wo Du Dich hinwenden kannst. 
Hilfe brauchst Du auf jeden Fall, sonst leidet Ihr Beide unnötig weiter und bei Dir ist es manchmal ja schon so weit, dass Du nicht mehr leben möchtest. Rufe doch einfach mal anonym an und erkundige Dich dort mal, was es da für Möglichkeiten der Hilfe gibt. Dann kannst Du Dich immer noch entscheiden, ob Du Dich outen möchtest oder, ob Du noch Bedenkzeit brauchst. 
Danke Dir auch der Nachfrage, wie es mir inzwischen geht. Ich bin wieder rückfällig, aber ich nehme es wirklich nur noch selten und nur dann, wenn ich in der Nacht nicht schlafen kann und dann auch nur 3 Tropfen. Am Anfang war es sehr schwer zu widerstehen. Ich bin wieder total in die Sucht abgestürzt, aber mit viel Willensstärke habe ich mich dazu gebracht, dass ich es auch Wochenlang ohne schaffe und wirklich nur für den Notfall benutze. 
Das Jugendamt hat sich zum Glück nicht mehr gemeldet. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, eine andere Therapie zu machen und warte da noch auf die Genehmigung von der Krankenkasse. Ansonsten geht es mir und meinem Sohn recht gut. 
Ich wünsche Dir so sehr, dass Du von irgendwo Hilfe bekommst. Ich kann da aber die Lehrerin auch nicht verstehen, dass sie für die Krankheit Deines Sohnes kein Verständnis aufbringen kann!!! Dein John tut mir echt wahnsinnig leid, denn er macht das ja nicht aus Absicht, sondern, weil er nicht anders kann. Das ist, als würdest Du von einem Menschen verlangen, dass er aufhören soll zu atmen. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du weiter schreiben würdest, wie es Dir geht! 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Ramona42

Liebe Angelina, 
Danke für deine lieben Zeilen und das du mir so versuchst zu helfen.
Ja im Moment geht es so. Nicht sonderlich gut,aber auch nicht so,das ich gar keine Kraft mehr habe.
Ich ziehe mich halt immer wieder am Schopf raus aus der Grube. 
Suizidgedanken habe ich zum Glück momentan keine.
Man wollte mich vor einer Woche noch in die geschlossene Psychiatrie stecken,als ich mich bei einer Neurologin outete.
Sie sagte,ich dürfte nie wieder in meinem Leben Medikamente in die Finger bekommen.
Schon bissel dreist.
Ich habe chronische schmerzen im Bein nach einem vor 14 Jahren mißlungenen S.Versuch und brauche Schmerzmedikamente.Sonst verschlimmert sich ja meine Depression noch drastischer,wenn ich kaum noch laufen kann. 
Einer Eßsüchtigen kann man ja auch nicht raten,du darfst nie mehr essen.
Ich muss lernen die Schmerzmittel nur bei Bedarf und wenn es wirklich sehr schlimm ist zu nehmen und nicht mißbräuchlich. Also nach einem genauen Zeitplan. 
Ich wollte mir jetzt einen Schmerztherapeuten suchen .Aber die haben sehr,sehr lange Wartezeiten. 
Ich gehe in keine geschlossene Klinik,mein Sohn braucht mich hier und jetzt.
Ich habe einen starken Willen das ich es nicht mehr mißbrauche das Medikament.
Nur bei Bedarf.
Ich und mein Sohn haben jede Woche einen Termin jetzt in der Kinder Psychiatrie.
Viel Bürokratie,ich muss sehr viel ausfüllen auch die Lehrer. 
Noch steht keine genaue Diagnose fest.
Familienhilfe werde erstmal noch nicht beantragen,ich habe da echt auch Angst,das man die vom Jugendamt dann nicht mehr los wird.
Gerade ich bin ein schwerer Fall. Depression,Suchterkrankung,Suizid in der Vergangenheit. 
Da habe ich schon vieles schlimme gehört wo man Kinder einfach raus genommen hat,obwohl die Eltern selbst was dafür taten und die Hilfe ja suchten um was verändern zu wollen. 
Ich sehe es ein, das ein Kind raus genommen werden muss bei katastrophalen familiären Bedingungen und wenn die Eltern einfach nichts gegen ihre Sucht tun wollen und das Kind sonst verwahrlost oder dgl. 
Aber ich kann ja noch für mein Kind sorgen und meinen Haushalt machen.
Mein Freund hilft mir auch dabei nach seiner Arbeit.
Und begleitet mich zum Arzt mit John meinem Sohn. 
Außerdem habe ich meinen Großen Sohn er ist 19 Jahre und zur Zeit  bei der Bundeswehr auch alleine groß bekommen,mit viel Geduld,Liebe und indem ich mit ihm nach Lösungen immer wieder gesucht habe.
Ich habe ihn Mut gemacht sich eine Ausbildung zu suchen und diese auch durch zu stehen.
Er hat das auch geschafft.
Nun wurde er Anfang diesen Jahres zum Bund eingezogen,bald hat er auch den geschafft. 
Ich habe ja bewiesen,das ich für meine Kinder sorge,auch für ihre Zukunft und nicht auf gebe. 
Leider traut mir gerade das und meiner Lebensgeschichte kein Arzt zu,das ich so stark sein kann.
Alle wollen sie mich nur in die Klinik verfrachten. 
Im extremen Fall wenn ich jetzt täglich Suizidgedanken hätte würde ich das ja auch tun. 
Ich verstehe ja auch die Ärzte das sie sich ab sichern wollen.
Aber nicht das sie mir nicht glauben,wenn ich ihnen sage das ich das auch ambulant schaffen kann. 
Ich gebe aber nicht auf,irgendwann finde ich auch einen Therapeuten wo ich noch mal ambulant Therapie machen kann.
Und du gibst auch nicht auf,ja? 
Viele liebe Grüße und schreib mir wieder wenn du magst. 
Ramona

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
es ist jetzt schon eine Weile her, seit meinem Entzug. Ich habe tatsächlich durchgehalten. Da die Angst- und Panikattacken manchmal sehr massiv sind, würde ich gerne für den Notfall das Diazepam wieder nehmen. Ist es überhaupt möglich, dass ich es kontrolliert wieder nehmen kann oder würde ich wieder in die Sucht verfallen?  
LG 
Angelina

----------


## Angelina

Hallo, 
einige Jahre später möchte ich mich hier wieder mal melden. Ich habe inzwischen eine Therapie gemacht und bin nicht mehr rückfällig geworden. Allerdings war und ist der Drang nach Valium immer wieder da, aber ich weiß, dass ich stark bleiben muss, sonst beginnt wieder alles von vorne. Soweit darf es nie wieder kommen!  
Denen, die auch in so einer Situation stecken, wie ich damals, möchte ich Mut machen und sagen, dass es sich lohnt zu Kämpfen. Sich zu betäuben ist keine dauerhafte Lösung und wenn man erst mal abhängig ist, macht es alles nur noch viel schlimmer! Es gibt aber auch einen Weg da raus, wenn er auch nicht gerade einfach war, aber es lohnt sich! 
LG 
Angelina

----------

